# Let's Hear Some MOODY BLUES!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Post any of your favorite Moody Blues songs here!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Tuesday Afternoon


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Nights in White Satin


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Emily's Song (one of my favs)


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh holy cow! The first song I learned on the guitar was 'Nights In White Satin' !! I was nine years old!

My favorite band!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Wooohooooo! Bring em on!


----------



## imp (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey, how about considering the bands having charted hits whose names contained "blues" or "blue"?    imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2015)

My hubby adores The Moody Blues. My favorite tune is "Nights in White Satin", absolutely timeless...I remember crushing on Justin Hayword and John Lodge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Lovely to See You


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> My hubby adores The Moody Blues. My favorite tune is "Nights in White Satin", absolutely timeless...I remember crushing on Justin Hayword and John Lodge.



My husband really likes them too, got me to listen to more of their songs, we have 2 CDs of their best songs to take with us and listen in the camper when we're out in the woods, on low volume, perfect to fall asleep by.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Lazy Day


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

I met them in 1994. They are my go-to music when I play and sing at the Legion Hall on Tuesdays. 

More!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Blue Jays...album with Justin Hayward and John Lodge when the band was taking a break.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Forever Autumn..soundtrack in a science fiction movie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Voices in the Sky


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

You wouldn't believe how easy their music is on the guitar!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Oooooooh yeah, Voices in the Sky!

Good one!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

The Best Way to Travel


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

This is easy to play too! Love the flute solo by Ray Thomas.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Just a few bar chords....great!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys for posting these. Took me back to a simpler time. Good memories.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, guys for posting these. Took me back to a simpler time. Good memories.



Loads of fun for me!









We cannot fail, folks. Gotta keep going no matter what!


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nights in White Satin



I really like this song, but tell me, what is it that the words in the song mean? Is this a break-up song? Just curious.

I had tickets to their show in Atlanta while I was there on an over-nighter, but I was called to service, so I had to give the tickets away. I asked a couple about 35-40 if they wanted to go see "The Moody Blues" tonight for free. The tickets were gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Peak Hour


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

The Story in Your Eyes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

You Can Never Go Home


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Eyes of a Child


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Floating


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Out and In


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Gypsy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Candle of Life


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Steppin' In A Slide Zone


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Sitting at the Wheel


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Imp, this thread specifically says 'Let's Hear Some Moody Blues", so if you don't care for the group, I'm not sure why you didn't skip over this thread.  I like other artists too, and there are many threads here under Entertainment of oldies, rock, soul, punk, country, etc....you should check those out, here's just one example.  Of course you can start your own thread on any group or theme you like.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/4805-Old-time-rock-and-roll?highlight=songs+rock



I would like to do a thread on Doo Wop, but holy smoke, I wouldn't know where to start. I have a library of hundreds of Doo Wop songs.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

oldman said:


> I would like to do a thread on Doo Wop, but holy smoke, I wouldn't know where to start. I have a library of hundreds of Doo Wop songs.



Good idea Oldman!  I really enjoy watching the DooWop shows on PBS.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

So Deep Within You


----------



## Sandie (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for this trip to the past!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2015)

And to think my parents had a hissy because they had longish hair. At least you could understand the words LOL!! You're welcome, Sandie....you'll find a zillion threads to make you feel right at home here!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2018)

Rest in peace Ray Thomas, he just died at the age of 76. http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...-ceremony.html


----------

